# Places to look near Mark Twain Lake



## Mushroom24 (Mar 9, 2021)

My grandparents just retired and moved to Perry, MO near Hannibal MO and Mark Twain Lake. My grandpa was telling me how sad he was that he doesn’t know any areas near their new house and would love to find some places near by. I know not a lot of people like to give out their locations but if anyone has suggestions or knows of any good areas near there, please let us know! Thank you in advance!


----------

